# Meine kleine Smilie Sammlung



## DER SCHWERE (2 Okt. 2012)

​


----------



## couriousu (3 Okt. 2012)

für gibt´s von mir ´n Fleißkärtchen


----------



## tommie3 (4 Okt. 2012)

Genmanipulierter Mais ist halt sehr sonderbar!


----------



## citanuL (6 Okt. 2012)

da muss aber jmd langeweile gehabt haben


----------



## vision1001 (1 Nov. 2012)

Hau die mal in Topf... dann gibts Mutanten Smilies


----------

